# APRIL POTM VOTING THREAD!.........>



## Arch (May 2, 2007)

Vote your favorite now for April POTM!....

View nominations here


----------



## Pennywise (May 2, 2007)

Looking... in for later


----------



## David (May 2, 2007)

The talent around here never ceases to amaze me. Some great ideas, great composition and great execution.

Picking a favourite was hard but in the end I went for "Parliament" by Mohain because of the above, and I just love it.

D


----------



## Chris of Arabia (May 10, 2007)

When does the voting end on this one?

>;o))


----------



## JayJay65 (May 10, 2007)

Only one... ~ by Edu_Lopes


----------



## JayJay65 (May 10, 2007)

(that WOULD be my vote, if i can..)


----------



## neogfx (May 12, 2007)

Some Variety got my vote. Great capture of a great bird and in a natural habitat with snow. The balance between habitat and subject is why I chose this one over Pterosaur (which was a close second and a stunning shot).
Dreams from a wheelchair is also worth a mention I think.
Good work to all nominated.


----------



## lostprophet (May 23, 2007)

still anyones game, a lot of people in joint 2nd place


----------



## Mohain (Jun 1, 2007)

Eek! I lost my last winning vote!


----------



## loser101 (Jun 1, 2007)

there it is lol


----------



## Mohain (Jun 1, 2007)

loser101 said:


> there it is lol


 
LOL  

Thx if it was you  :lmao:


----------



## lostprophet (Jun 1, 2007)

Hang one a minute!!!! My 2 photos had 348 and 274 votes yesterday but because of the loss or yesterdays data they now have no votes ;-)


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 1, 2007)

There, there Andy. The nice nurse will be along to tuck you into bed with a mug of warm cocoa in a minute. Now don't you fret yourself dear... :hug::


----------



## macropleasure (Jun 2, 2007)

why can't i vote? do i need more posts maybe?


----------



## shoe1998 (Jun 7, 2007)

amazing photos, so hard to decide!


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 7, 2007)

The winner for the April PotM has already been announced (Mohain's "Parliament" shot) so that's why you can't vote, Macropleasure. Voting for _May's_ Photo of the Month is open, though.


----------

